# Soup



## Garry Martin (Aug 18, 2006)

I lived in Michigan for a few years and now I am back south. I need to know if anyone has a real good recipe for chicken lemon rice soup. If you have more than one that is ok also.  

Thanks,
Garry Martin
Gman


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

[FONT=&quot]1/2 to 3/4 cup of uncooked *[FONT=&quot]rice[/FONT]* 

      [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]juice of 5 small *[FONT=&quot]lemons[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 beaten whole *[FONT=&quot]eggs[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6 cups of  chicken *[FONT=&quot]broth[/FONT]*
     1 sliced breast of *[FONT=&quot]chicken      or 3 cut up chicken thighs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Serves 4[/FONT]*      as main course.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] , start broth boiling and then  Add rice[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Saute the chicken in a little oil and then add to the broth[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]squeeze the lemons[/FONT]* into a small bowl.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In another bowl,  *[FONT=&quot]beat the eggs[/FONT]* really well[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]add in the lemon juice[/FONT]* a little at a time stir well[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gradually *[FONT=&quot]add a couple of cups of the heated broth to the egg-lemon mixture[/FONT]* to warm it, then slowly *[FONT=&quot]add the mixture to the broth[/FONT]*.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Stir[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] over a *[FONT=&quot]low flame[/FONT]*. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Add salt to taste [/FONT]


----------



## Garry Martin (Aug 19, 2006)

*Thank You*

pdfwife:
Thanks for the soup recipe. I will try the soup sometime next week. I will let you know how I did. It is hot weather but I sure had my taste buds wanting some of that soup. If any more recipes that people have I will try them. There are many ways to make the soup. The sorta thick creamy kind I like the best. I like them all. Different restaurants served it different ways. 

Thanks again, I am new to discusscooking community. 

Gman


----------

